# Is it ok?



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

is it normal to have a 1 eyed ternetzi? will it make it?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

S... happen...don´t worry, shouldn´t be any problem!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

not "normal", but he should be okay

what else do you have in with your tern?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i have 4 other in with 1 eyed willy lol!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

who else has a one eyed piranha ??????????


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz has one..

I had one too, gave it to flexxxn. Soon as they get accustomed to their new disability, they often shoal just like the rest.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i had 2, one learned to live with just one eye, the other didn't adapt, so now i have only one rbp with one eye, hes the biggest in thte tank, and dominint one


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have a one eyed red since last week but did have a one eyed red with the first batch of p's i had he also had the best personality of any p i'v owned
dixon


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Kewl!!


----------

